# 2011 Salsa Chili Con Crosso



## brodyisaak (Sep 28, 2009)

I just saw this on the Salsa blog, thought you all would enjoy it. I'm actually thinking of getting on of these this year and selling the Major Jake?? 

Decisions, Decisions 

Full info: http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_the_2011_chili_con_crosso/


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Salsa have a good history with cross. I like the looks of it but the single chainring wouldn't work for me. That's going to be a turn off for a lot of people.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think they are trying to really make a separation between the Chili Con Crosso, Ti La Cruz and Vaya. Each one could be used as a CX bike or a dirty road bike, but then each has a strength. It seems the single chainring is to focus on racing, where there is rarely a need for a double. The La Cruz covers that pretty well. I still like the old Las Cruces where they put it all in one bike and let the rider determine what they wanted to do with it.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm digging the single/geared drop-out option. But am concerned about the single only front ring set-up. I see no cable stops to run a FD cable. So if you wanted to do anything besides race cross on it (CX is a racing discipline, I know), or have more varied terrain than a single chainring would be practical for, you'd have to run full housing and zip-ties to use a FD (not even sure that would work). That really limits the frame in my mind.


----------



## yeti_cx (Aug 5, 2010)

They really cut the quality down on those! Last years and before look way better. What happened to the Alpha Q fork? Look for a used '10 or earlier. They're a dime a dozen on ebay.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

yeti_cx said:


> They really cut the quality down on those! Last years and before look way better. What happened to the Alpha Q fork? Look for a used '10 or earlier. They're a dime a dozen on ebay.


Alpha Q is no longer made until someone picks up True Temper's cycling arm of the business. You can't get a new one unless it is NOS.


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks like downtube cable stop for the front derailleur if you wanted to run double chainrings.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

57-180 said:


> Looks like downtube cable stop for the front derailleur if you wanted to run double chainrings.


Thanks, missed that. In the blog pictures it was hard to tell. That definitely helps, although I'd prefer top tube routing for all cables.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

yeti_cx said:


> They really cut the quality down on those! Last years and before look way better. What happened to the Alpha Q fork? Look for a used '10 or earlier. They're a dime a dozen on ebay.


Not really sure what you mean about "They really cut the quality down on those" when the frame is a nice aluminum setup with some cool features. Heck you can get that frame and fork for less than the very pedestrian (3.5 lb basic alumimum) Yeti frame.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

Other than the dropout options it does appear to be a downgrade from the previous iteration?


----------



## yeti_cx (Aug 5, 2010)

I never saw an earlier model complete, but if you just look at the two side by side and you cant see that the new one looks super cheap in comparison then you're crazy. As far as comparing it to a Yeti ARC-X, aesthetically speaking they're not in even in the same ballpark much less the same league. 

The Chili Con Crosso used to be a nice mid-range option frame that people would build up with some nice high-end components. Can you see anybody wanting to put a SRAM Red group on that turd? Didn't think so.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I think it looks pretty nice....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

yeti_cx said:


> Can you see anybody wanting to put a SRAM Red group on that turd? Didn't think so.



If I'm racing on my dime (and I do) I wouldn't put Red on any of my own personal CX bikes.


I personally think it's a nice frame.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

yeti_cx said:


> As far as comparing it to a Yeti ARC-X, aesthetically speaking they're not in even in the same ballpark much less the same league.


Well it's a good thing races aren't won by aesthetics.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

ya definatly looks like a step back/down from the 2010 model. it used to be scandium tubing. not sure about the ev6 stuff, and a no name, heavy fork. i understand that alpha q went out of buisness, and that none of the major aftermarket guys are making a 1 1/8 to 1 1/2" fork, but 500g is pretty heavy. plus the frame weight went up as well. it was around 1420g or so i believe and the new one is 1520g. not thats its too bad, but i think the van dessel G&T is a better setup for about the same money


----------



## yeti_cx (Aug 5, 2010)

My point was you could build a nice light-weight racer when coupled with some quality parts on the old frame. No more Easton tubing or Alpha Q fork is an absolute downgrade. Gimmick drop-outs are not a substitute for those. This new bike looks more like something you could walk in to Dicks Sporting Goods and buy.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

mpk1996 said:


> ya definatly looks like a step back/down from the 2010 model. it used to be scandium tubing. not sure about the ev6 stuff, and a no name, heavy fork. i understand that alpha q went out of buisness, and that none of the major aftermarket guys are making a 1 1/8 to 1 1/2" fork, but 500g is pretty heavy. plus the frame weight went up as well. it was around 1420g or so i believe and the new one is 1520g. not thats its too bad, but i think the van dessel G&T is a better setup for about the same money


Wouldn't be surprised if the fork is the same as the Van Dessel, aren't they using a tapered steerer on some of their stuff now? And yes, 500g is starting to push the heavy boundry a bit, but other popular CX forks like the Easton 90x and others aren't that much lighter, maybe 50g. As for Scandium, it is light as heck, but not particularly durable if memory serves. I think alot of builders are moving away from it because of that.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the fork is the same as the Van Dessel, aren't they using a tapered steerer on some of their stuff now? And yes, 500g is starting to push the heavy boundry a bit, but other popular CX forks like the Easton 90x and others aren't that much lighter, maybe 50g. As for Scandium, it is light as heck, but not particularly durable if memory serves. I think alot of builders are moving away from it because of that.



well, the van dessel fork is there own design, but it has to be some custom type fork. a lot of companys are going to have to do that, like jamis in 2011 with the supernova. they went to a 1.5 lower as well.

I know that it not a lot of weight, but it seems to be going in the wrong direction. they had a nice light frame/fork combo and have gone backwards from there just to get the 1.5 lower. yes, scandium is prob not a durable, but the older salsa's seem to be doing ok. 

just think this one is a step back rather than forward. it was high on my list of new frames, but i was waiting for 2011 specs. not on the list now, and i had already decided on the new van dessel G&T. 

now that is a sweet ride, going in the right direction as far as weight/stiffness/durability goes


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sloping top tube ? cables under the bottom bracket ?

no thanks.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> sloping top tube ? cables under the bottom bracket ?
> 
> no thanks.



As someone who has a bike with identical geometry, I can assure you there is PLENTY of room in the triangle. Cables under bottom bracket.....can't help ya there. Mine run under the bottom bracket, and I'm never a fan of reaching down and grabbing cables and downtube.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Is it available yet?

I'll never race anything but this looks like a candidate for a sporty "all-road" bike to me, maybe singlespeed: paved roads, dirt roads, paths, easy trails...


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I like my green chili. I don't care for the looks of the 2011 version.


----------



## xcountry41 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Scandium is awesome for cross!!*

As far as I know Scandium is alloyed aluminum that adds resiliency and strength allowing for a lighter more compliant frame. couldn't imagine the downspeced salsa being anywhere close to a Major Jake either the 2010 scandium w/alpha Q or the new 2011 Carbon with the Kona carbon fork /tapered head tube. I'm sticking with my scandium MJ even though I've been drooling over the new carbon version. Seems to me that Scandium is an almost ideal balance for cyclocross and that cross is one of the few disciplines that Kona has stayed committed to. While the scandium salsas were pretty cool even then it's hard to find a more consistently iconic North American(Canadian) cross offering than the Jake the snake/Major Jakes over the years, and they still sponsor a team year after year. Just my .02 worth


----------



## kurtz433 (Oct 15, 2008)

Will anyone who's purchased and ridden the 2011 Chili Con Crosso please chime in with a reply? I'd like to know how this rides for daily commuting, road riding, and occasional cross racing from an actual owner.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't say what the 2011 one is like but, if it's anything like the old green chilli, it's pretty solid imo. I've raced it for three years, I've gone trail riding in the bush on paths I probably should have taken a mtb bike and I've brought it out on the road a bit. I've crashed it a bunch of times (breaking parts of myself a couple of times), I've broken a rear der, bent bars and knocked out wheels a few times, rolled tires and it's still rocking. I'd say it's totally overkill for commuting if it's anything like what I have. You'd turn into a bike path warrior if you do use it for that. The urge to race it will be way, way to high because it's a really fun bike to ride.


----------



## kurtz433 (Oct 15, 2008)

ah, to clarify - "commute" is 9 miles each way of potholes from Norfolk into Chesapeake VA's non-bicycle friendly roads.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the paint jobs of the previous two years better, but this one has some cool features, namely the dropout deal. The complete bike spec is a mistake IMO. Pretty expensive to convert to a double aftermarket, whereas double to single ring is dirt cheap.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I looked into one of the 2010 before I got my XO2, I liked the 2010s a lot. I like the graphics and like the top tube. I wish mine was flat.


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, both Scandium and Alpha-Q were True Temper products, so they had to find something else. I had a CCC for two years ( the team green-and-white version) and loved the fit and paint job. I think it's a nice frame. My daughter loved it too and begged me to sell it to her. Have heard a lot of people on forums dis Scandium, saying it doesn't last, but I'm not convinced.

I think the Salsa colors this year suck in general, but they're covering all the bases with the CCC, and Vaya in both versions. My one issue with Salsa is all their headtubes are too high. not everyone wants to ride around looking like a praying mantis. The CCC, especially, should have a more aggressive posture. I got mine to working only by running the stem all the way down, with no spacers.

I'm gonna try a Fort CrossMax next, high BB and all. Wondering how that will turn out.


----------

